# Huffy 24 in



## schwinnguyinohio (Jul 16, 2017)

been wanting a 24 in banana seat bike and found this at Portland today single speed but very clean, would anyone know what kind of rear reflector it would have had .


----------



## rfeagleye (Jul 17, 2017)

Very clean! Congratulations!

I think it would have had the stop sign shaped reflector. I think those were used by Huffy in the early 70's.


----------



## modelcarjedi (Jul 18, 2017)

That's a very kool bike ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Jul 21, 2017)

Well since I found a huffy slingshot and 4 other bikes this week this one will be heading to the for sale section as soon as I can get some pics taken will hope just to get money back on it


----------



## partsguy (Jul 21, 2017)

schwinnguyinohio said:


> View attachment 645621 been wanting a 24 in banana seat bike and found this at Portland today single speed but very clean, would anyone know what kind of rear reflector it would have had .




If you want another 24" muscle bike, come to Fairborn tomorrow. I'm hocking the Spyder. Everything done on it, but needs a derailleur still.


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Jul 21, 2017)

Sorry need to get rid of some now myself, hate to miss Fairborn but have a different work schedule this week , let me know how it was


----------

